
Restaurant details and reviews app made in Flutter, Firebase - demoncommand19
https://github.com/ahmedgulabkhan/Foodspace
======
demoncommand19
Made an app using Flutter and Firebase, where people can register and start
exploring wide categories of restaurants present in their cities and also
check the reviews and feedback for a specific restaurant. There is also a
'likes section' where all the restaurants liked by the user are displayed.

